# The Betta Lover, a log of fishy awesomeness



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi! This journal is all about me and my fish, with some posts on my dog and cat. So, in fishy news!
I got a new heater!!!!!
Many of you know about the Derek incident so I got a new heater. It is a zoomed 7.5 w bettatherm heater. I hope it doesn't overheat and kill my next fish. I am almost ready for a new betta. I only need to make sure it holds a constant temp. The betta shipment comes in Tuesday and hopefully I will get one Saturday. 
Other news
My dog rubbed a sore spot and had to go to the vet. Now he wears the cone of shame. 
I looked at the fish at my LPS and they had a cool variety
Here's a few
Plecos
Black skirt tetras
Guppies
Balloon bellied mollies 
Platies
Young fresh and marine angelfish 
Albino Oscar in its own large tank
Clown fish
Yellow jacks
Anyways, bye for now!


----------

